# Buying warhammer 40k on ebay



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

is ebay reliable for buying warhammer 40k?
simple question. complicated answer?
Could anyone give me a few tips to buying 40k safely on ebay?
Its so cheap its unresistable!

macragge


----------



## Teranis (Oct 7, 2008)

Browsing eBay i haven't seen much that was extremely cheap, sure, alot of the bids are low, but most have a reserve price. All the "Buy it Now" pricing I've seen was normal for online pricing, which means by the time you pay for shipping you only saving a few bucks from buying the stuff direct from GW.

Of course theres exceptions, but Ive yet to see any examples that surpass some of the 30-50% deals you find on e-commerce websites, and the stuff you get from them is new.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

When buying anything from ebay you want to research the seller. Look at their feedback. Frankly, because of bad experiences (not from buying GW stuff) I wont bid on items from sellers with anything less than a %99.9 positive feedback.

A great site for seeing a person total feedback: http://toolhaus.org/


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

I bought several buggies, ork truks, and numerous ork boys from e-bay and only encountered 1 potential problem. Guy wanted me to pay outside of paypal, and I refused to. If you not read it paypal insures you against ebay frauds.

I would recomend it as a way to go, but read their advice and guidence sections first. Never agree to pay outside of paypal, and make sure you take into consideration the postage costs while bidding. Check the small print under photos too, several times I have noticed a little disclaimer like "this is what it could be like when fully painted". Never bid on anything that does not have a picture of the actual model/s being sold.

Basically if you take care in buying like you would at a normal shop, and take your time over bidding. Set a price and if it goes over that stop bidding another one will be along in a day or two. Its a great way to cheaply increase your army.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

I bought an absouloutely stunning Death Guard predator that won a silver at GD apparently, I received it and it was nothing like it was in the picture, hustled or what ?


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

You can get some bargins, however you also have to be careful and set your limits, a £25 model on sale for 99p with 4days to go often won't go for that 99p and last minute bids get it up and over the £20 more often than not.

Tbh I'v been buying and selling on ebay for a long time now (nearly 6yrs) have over 1000 rating for a person just selling old figs/junk and buying the odd thing and it is getting harder to get a good bargin unless you are buying the lesser armies. In which case there are still some great deals to be had, or you don't mind old figures, or paint/glue stripping monstrosities, as these can go cheap as well.

But aye, I'd say over the past two to two and a half years, more and more folks are obviously buying off ebay as the prices are often at least two thirds price for good quality unpainted items. When I started years ago, I could grab items for half value or less most of the time, hardly at all now.

Also like Teranis has said, I often buy more of Independant e-sites these days as many have got to 25-30% discount for new in the box.

Although I do admit I still occasionally get the odd bargin, (and by bargin for me, I am looking for unpainted, or un-assembled figs in really good cond) but its pretty rare atm, sadly.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

ebay is a hit or miss thing you either get a great deal like my mate did with a necron army that appartenly came in the top 5 of some tournemnet. or you get hustled. personally I would never buy warhammer from ebay as the chance of it being rubbish is too high for me.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye thats another good point, theres still alot of luck envolved, one week you might get a bargin because no one looked foir Wraithguard that week or there where five lots of them on. Another week you might be up against three or four other bidders and it sells for more than it costs at GW UK.

No I don't get that either, however when that does happen as a seller, most of the time it was to Canadian bidders, and I'm pretty sure they've been hosed on GW prices for a long time. Although if I'm reading rumours right, they finally might have just got a semi-repreve of late, so I doubt I'll see that again.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I have been buying and selling on Ebay for awhile now about 5 years with almost a 600 rating. As others have said look at the sellers rating and how many feedbacks they have. Usually anyone under 100 I'm kind skeptical if they have anything less than 100%. 

When you are bidding on ebay do set your price limit of what you want to pay. Research the item you are looking for. I see many OOP Out of Production products listed on ebay that I can still order through GW. Also online web dealers because many will offer discounts 20-30% off things. Also looking at what they are charging for shipping. Many will have low bidding prices and huge shipping charges because Ebay only charges fees on what the item sells for not the shipping charge. 

My main thing is read the ad carefully and use common sense. Like Durchii said you can get the odd bargin on things but it is almost kinda rare these days.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I have gotten some great deals on ebay but I am sure there will be some problems.
I got a Chaos pred for 99p and then a vind for £4 plus a ton of Chaos and Ork stuff really cheap. But I have seen people bidding loads on Chaos Daemons blisters when it would be cheaper to just get them from GW.
Also I try and stay away from the "pro-painted " Stuff. I always research the seller and dont normally buy off first time buyyers.
My only problem was when I brought a convented killa kan for £6 and it was just a Ork in mega armour with a plate stuck over his face and a extra arm.Not like the picture at all.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye Morfangs on the money there, just read the listing and check the buyer, I have brought off folks under 100, and usually you get a vibe on if someones dodgy. If they have taken good photos, have had lots of proper positives for similar items, then you can buy off them, but its just taking care.

I know alot of the scammers in our hobby rely on folks not looking, the infamous fella who sold FW and GW epic items but without pictures and with descriptions that where ambigious. It was only if you noticed they where listed in the epic section you would realize it was a scam, but yeah he was a hate figure for a while.

Heck I was negged by someone doing that (buying without reading) which annoyed the hell out of me. Selling Koku a few years back, Legend of the 5 Rings CCG cut out points on the boosters and starters, could trade them in for cards, even a dagger at one point. But anyway, aye had like 5000 of it on, and slightly foolishly I had a pic showing the empty started and bagged up booster packs I would be sending, although it fully explained in the Auction they where empty. Anyway had a fella bid on them who had checked this is all Koku, and I responded, all looking cool. Another fella comes in last minute bids for it getting it for a £5 or something like that, it was only Koku after all, I was originally gonna bin it, but thought someone in America might want it to trade in. 
So anyways, yep you guessed it after some silly hold ups, went to his college room when he was at home etc, I finally get negged as a scammer as I had sent empty starters! You can probably tell I'm still a little fumed 3-4yrs later by what I just posted. :angry: :grin:

So like Morfang my final bit of advice is if you do nothing else, read the Auction details fully, if they seem ambigious or odd, ask them directly via ebay, if they don't respond, or the explanation sounds dodgy do not buy.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I have found a lot of good deals on ebay, and almost everything has arrived safely and as described.

I have also spotted a LOT of fake stuff, and reported it every time I found it. Be careful, and don't buy fakes. They are usually sold in little plastic bags, which they claim are what the items came in and proves that they are new - but GW NEVER supplies models in the way they describe. Another way to spot fakes is if the sellers are selling a lot of 'new' branded clothes as well.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Loads of good advice already, my attitude towards Ebay is research the item, check up on the seller, and regarding GW stuff, the more photos the better. Conversely, if there is a lot of writing on the listing, but not many photos I am more suspicious.

It is normally the people who tell you about their returns and non-receipt policies in big bold letters, and yet show bad or no photos at all that are scammers. Oh, and all the crap about OOP and RARE MODEL etc, etc, is usually hot air.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Been ebaying several years, had a few problems but compared to other forms of buying, not many. I've also had some ****ing amazing bargains.

I bought a trukk that was damaged in the post, the seller offered a partial refund; I bought some marines, not noticing several didn't have backpacks (the pic wasn't too good) and the seller sent me his bitz box to make up for it shok:!!!); I bought a command squad last year that didn't turn up, the seller _insisted_ on a complete refund and creditted paypal, taking a commission hit for the incoming and the outgoing money; had a codex not turn up for several weeks (it did arrive eventually) and that was really the only problematic one where I thought I might actually have been ripped off (for the princely sum of £4.30).

All of these in the end turned out all right, in some cases very well (asking if he had the spare backpacks and being sent some backpacks, heads, arms, spare weapons, random bits of stuff... that was awesome!)... in my experience, _most_ sellers are keen for things to work well. There is the odd arse, to be sure. But I've found them to be few and far between.

BUT: unfortunately, Flakey is wrong: ebay/paypal _doesn't_ insure you against fraud. My girlfriend has been stung by that, she paid for something, then ebay suspended the seller, then said she should get the money back, and as soon as the seller re-registers, she will... so she's lost that one. Again, though, small amounts of money.

In the end it's your call - it's your money, after all. But I use it and I'd use it more if i had a bigger budget.

:ebaying cyclops:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Oddly enough, I tend to, and prefer to do most of my trading/selling/shopping on forums like this one. Thus far I've not been dissappointed and I don't believe my partners in the deals have been either. If you want it cheap, or are willing to let it go for cheap, this is the place.

I generally sell unpainted models at 70%, and I tend to buy at the same percentage, so it's all a wash.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I haven't used eBay to buy anything more than bitz really. I found a decent seller, and despite me making him offers _outside_ of eBay (which is usually a no-no) he was brilliant and I managed to negotiate better prices. I felt I could do this as the cash involved was low enough I could risk it, but he was also a specialist seller. He turned out to be a top chap, chucked in extra bits and stuff like that. It worked cos I've been back a couple of times.

I've also picked up a heavy bolter scout and an AoBR Dreadnought, again from reliable sellers, and I even got an upgraded post because he'd been ill. Greenstuff is also vastly cheaper off eBay too. 

That's about my comfort zone. I think I'd pick up boxes of stuff (or unboxed, as they often are), but in the end it's often no cheaper than the GW discounters you find on the net anyway. I feel a little guilty when I go to my local GW and you get chatting about what I've added... but not from there. Hey-ho, wallet dictates!

/EDIT:



Hespithe said:


> Oddly enough, I tend to, and prefer to do most of my trading/selling/shopping on forums like this one. Thus far I've not been dissappointed and I don't believe my partners in the deals have been either. If you want it cheap, or are willing to let it go for cheap, this is the place.
> 
> 
> 
> I generally sell unpainted models at 70%, and I tend to buy at the same percentage, so it's all a wash.


I've sold a complete collection of Battlegames in Middle Earth to an Australian chap off here for a really good price and an Ezekiel to another Aussie. Both transactions went smoothly (althought the BGiME are still in transit) and the chaps were communicative. Only fees were PayPal, eBay took nothing obviously - bonus.


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

I've been stung a couple of times on e-bay, remoulds & the like. Normally I stick to forums too, but had a trade go very wrong with the mod (of the trading section) of another forum recently, lost maybe $500 of converted figs (on a deal that was already heavily in his favour) for stuff he never sent.

Chad Herring of Olympia WA, I will not give up until you pay me what you owe me, wanker...


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

sorry to hear that general panic. Tho i have founrd this guy on ebay called morganmum with a shop known as games arena. his feedback 99.9 percent and ive checked his feedback and eveyones pleased! he has like 11000 ratings or something and everything he/she sells is at amazing prices! Apparrently he has great comms. also all his postage costs are free!Marneus calgar andcommand squad is 20.59 britsh sterling and most of the rest are something like 20-30 percent cheaper! you guys should check him out....see what you think.


really helpful suggestions here guys, ill have to concentrate a lot when buying things on ebay from hearing what you guys say.
Checklist:

Closely examine picture
Refuse to pay outside of paypal
ALWAYS check feedback
read feedback
research seller
research prduct
look at postage costs

anymore???


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I've dealt with that trader several times, in my opinion he/she is golden, should have no problems at all, and often the stuff has been on my door within a couple of days of the auctions end, depending on day it ends of course.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Another one for you Sgt macragge, When you are bidding on an auction set yourself a limit, particularly if you are bidding in the end of listing rush. This goes hand in hand with research the product. If you know what it is worth new then you can set yourself a limit, say 50-75% before postage to ensure you don't end up paying over the odds.


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

oh yeah forgot about that one squeek, good tip
soooo list so far: 
Closely examine picture
Refuse to pay outside of paypal
ALWAYS check feedback
read feedback
research seller
research prduct
look at postage costs
Always set yourself a limit you want to bid up to


and also guys, morganmum/games arena is all buy it now.
This is good for me because i have no experience of bidding what soever lol]


AND thanks for the review on the ebay shop druchii


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah thats a good set of rules to follow.

Research the item: What does GW charge? What do other online stores charge?

Set a limit: Based on that info set a limit for how much to spend

Examine pic/Read blurb: Look for keywords. Like that the items are on the sprue or something like that. Even if the picture has 5 minis, maybe the auction is only for 1

Communicate: Theres no reason you cant send the seller a message, asking about the product. If they respond and answer questions, you know they are good.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

I've bought tons of stuff off ebay, been 100% happy. Then again, I'm only buying from the actual ebay stores, not guys selling stuff out of their basement or whatever they found at a garage sale. It's pretty labor intensive getting value out of ebay though, as most items will end up going for above the discounted price from an online retailer. What you have to do is watch everything you might possibly be interested in, and just pick up those ones that occasionally slip through the cracks. I've picked up sprues of 20 state troops for $15 on a few occasions, that's $35 retail from GW. You just need to keep watching and be patient. Oh, and paint stripping, unless it's OOP models that you just have to have, it totally not worth it.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I really don't get the "don't pay outside of paypal" thing. I've never had any problems posting a cheque, and as I say, paypal doesn't guarantee squat anyway. It just means that the seller has to charge over the odds to make the same money, because they need to pay the paypal commission. So sometimes "cheque/money-order only" sellers are cheaper.

And you really can get great deals. I recently picked up a dozen orks & gretchen, a slightly damaged warbuggy and a couple of terminators for £7... that would be something like £40 from GW. I will have to do some re-modelling and painting, but I'd have to do that anyway if I bought them on the sprue.

:ebaying cyclops:


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

marneus calgar and honourguard 20 pounds woot! temrinators 21 pounds woot! i dont get that but its still amazing prices!

red orc, yeah i didnt get that paypal thing much either but it sounded professional so i put it in.
So what is moey ordering?


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Meh I got screwed on a DS game I ordered off ebay. But paypal reimbursed me for the loss. Thats generally why I prefer to work only off paypal. But of course this kind of thing is more what youre comfortable doing, not necessarily what we tell you.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been using ebay for a couple of years, the only item that went bad was a fake DVD, I was a little nieve of the different releases back then and was assured it was an import. That didn't go well, and lost all my money. But then again, I didn't exactly protect myself either. You live and learn! Point one, when it comes to sending items back, spend a little extra money to protect yourself!

Otherwise, very satisfied. One extra point, don't ever buy a 'mixed bag' of loose sprues when the seller has no clue about Warhammer. I did once when somebody was selling an older version of the Eldar Battleforce. No box, and mixed up with other stuff. I still got a good lot for my pound, but don't expect everything to be there like I did (Still sore about not finding the Eldar Falcon!)


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I have bought almost everything for three armies on ebay, hundreds of purchases. I have only had about 3 go wrong, but given the vast savings over all, well worth it.
But watch peoples descriptions, one persons 'pro painted' is anothers pile of shit.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Only if I'm given an alternative to paypal.
I don't use it, I won't use it, and my credit card is safe enough with it's purchase protection.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

I have purchased about 80% of my armies on ebay. My suggestion is to use only highly rated ebay stores, and/or on-line sellers. One outfit, Maelstrom Games out of Nottinghamshire, is pretty good and they offer free shipping. I usually purchase their "Buy it Now" priced stuff with the free shipping. I also use their on-line store as they now take Paypal. As I live in Canada and the closest store that stocks any GW stuff is 1 1/2 hours drive away I'm usually ahead. I almost never buy painted/prebuilt stuff as it is usually really crappy. The only exception to that is if the item is something I can't get elsewhere, intend to kitbash it, and the price is cheap enough to take a chance. I also use some bits outfits as well for conversions and special projects.


----------



## RallytoCleburne (Jul 25, 2008)

I highly recommend it. I have gotten some incredible deals. I picked up some expertly painted Space Wolves and can't believe the deal I got. I got the same result with Chaos Marines and picked up 47 painted (to gaming standard) Imperial Guard for less than $65.00. 

I am happy to recommend certain sellers. E-Bay is definitely a great place to pick up some great models.


----------



## beeny13 (Mar 30, 2008)

one more suggestion, in order to help you set a limit use an auction sniper service like gixen.com
this way you can set a hard limit on what you are willing to spend on the item.
oh, and always search ebay completed listings for what you are thinking about buying. it gives you a general idea of what it sells for


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

One thing I'd recommend is to check every second hand tank on it. I got one that was "perfect condition" but it was lumpier than a lumpy thing with a bad paint job and oodles of plastic glue. it was salvagable but I wouldn't want to do it again...


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

I've bought from both stores and from guys selling NIB (Not in box) stuff from battle forces they have opened up.

I've had great success both ways the only tips I'd give someone is like other say:

1. Paypal is a must.

The second though, check the shipping sometimes these items are very cheap only to find the shipping his horrible due to weight and size, and you end up saving very little.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

TrentLanthier said:


> I've bought from both stores and from guys selling NIB (Not in box) stuff from battle forces they have opened up.
> 
> I've had great success both ways the only tips I'd give someone is like other say:
> 
> ...


This is quite true. Sometimes an item is a great deal, but the seller tries to make up some profit by greatly overcharging for shipping.


----------

